# Menüleiste von Applet verdeckt



## benno (26. Feb 2005)

Hi!

Hab ne Frage...
Ich hab in einem JPanel eine Menüleiste und ein Applet definiert. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, aber das Problem ist, wenn ich einen Menüpunkt öffne, dann erscheint dieser hinter dem Applet. Das Menü wird sozusagen vom Applet verdeckt    

Ich verwende ein BorderLayout, weil ich in "WEST", "EAST" und "SOUTH" auch noch was drin hab. Das Applet liegt auf jeden Fall im "CENTER".
siehe:

```
contentPane.add("Center", applet);
contentPane.add("South", statusBar);
contentPane.add("West", jToolBar2);
contentPane.add("North", jToolBar);
```

Ich denke mir, man muss das Applet einfach in den Hintergrund schieben. Aber wie macht man das?
Oder hat das gar nichts mit dem Layout zu tun?
Oder gibt es andere Lösungsvorschläge?

mfg
benno


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2005)

guckst du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5113


----------



## lorenzo (27. Feb 2005)

servus

Ich habe das selbe Probelm... kann man das nicht irgenwie lösen (retten).

Bitte um Hilfe!

ciao


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Feb 2005)

Mach doch aus dem Applet ein JApplet, oder schreibe den Rest in AWT.
Jedenfalls nicht mischen.


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Feb 2005)

Lies dir halt Roars Link durch, da steht genau, was du amchen musst :/


----------



## Beni (27. Feb 2005)

@benno + lorenzo

Zwar habt ihr eine unterschiedliche IP, aber ich glaub trotzdem nicht, dass ihr verschiedene Personen seit.

Wieso? Wegen dem hier.

Also: seit so nett, und sagt den Leuten, dass ihr die Frage sonstwo noch gestellt habt.

P.S. Das alles hat nix mit dem Layout zu tun, ich bleib bei meiner AWT-Swing-Diagnose :wink:


----------



## benno (27. Feb 2005)

Also: 
Wir sind zwar nicht die gleiche Person, aber wir sind über Chat verbunden.

Die Lösung für unsere Arbeit muss bis morgen stehen und deswegen auch die Einträge im anderem Forum, weil -> anderes Forum andere Lösungen!

mfg
benno


----------

